# best digital camera



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

What do you think is the best digital camera all around. For taking tank shots and some decently close up shots? I hear Nikon D70 ranks high but what about the Sony ones? Any ideas?


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

Apples and oranges. The D70, Digital Rebel and EOS 20D are all digital SLR's with removable lenses and full manual control of settings, etc. The Sony's, while higher end for some of them, are very good cameras but are not as flexible as the dSLR's. Any one of them will get you excellent pictures...with varying learning curves and very different functionality.


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

so if you were going to buy a dslr which one would it be? Price range around 1000 or so.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

chiahead said:


> so if you were going to buy a dslr which one would it be? Price range around 1000 or so.


 If you can go a couple hundred above that, the D70. But then you need to be ready to stick with Nikon for the long run. This one is probably going to be more than enough camera longer than the Digital Rebel.

If $1000 is the cap right now, I'd go for the Digital Rebel. You can find them for less than $900 in some places and it will get you started. With this choice you are then locked in to Canon.

I say locked in, because the lenses aren't interchangeable. Get a Nikon, buy Nikon compatible lenses. Same with Canon.

I highly recommend taking a look at www.dpreview.com and www.broadbandreports.com (their Digital Imaging forum) for reviews and comparisons. You can also hit http://aquatic-photography.com/forum/ to see pictures and discussion in an aquarium friendly format.

--Mike


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Also check out www.kenrockwell.com for a detailed feature by feature look at the Canon and Nikon.


----------



## BenW (Jan 25, 2005)

I've been using a Canon EOS 10d for awhile now and I think its fantastic. If you want to take closeups (really really close) and your looking for something in the $1000 range you could try:

Digital Rebel w/ 18-55mm Lens $870

EF 50mm Macro Lens $230

You can buy the Rebel body-only for $800 but its probably worth an extra $70 for the 18-55mm lens.


----------



## jsenske (Mar 15, 2004)

Nikon D70 would get my vote. I do a lot of aquarium photography- all the photography in our online portfolio at www.aquariumdesigngroup.com - and i think you would really benefit in the long-run from going with a DSLR. It's acamera that will not only last you a long time throughout various "phases" you might go through with your photography- but should you decide to up grade or get something different, the DSLRs are going to retain a lot more value/trade-in than a point and shoot or viewfinder like the Sonys.


----------



## Roy Werkland (Aug 30, 2004)

Do not compare the D70 to the Drebel.
The D70 can be compared to EOS 10D & 20D


----------



## benny (Feb 4, 2004)

I think it's more of the technique than the hardware. Invest the time in understand the basics of photography and you can get good results even from compact digital cameras.

Essentially, all the cameras mentioned above can deliver decent tank shots and good close up (if you know the hardware restrictions). No point comparing between cameras, match it up against your own needs instead.

Cheers,


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

thx for all the advice I think I will save and get the nikon d70. why should I waste money on a lesser model when I can save a bit longer and get a great one and not have to upgrade for longer. Thx again


----------



## benny (Feb 4, 2004)

In that case, then the Canon Digital Rebel XT/350D should be of interest. It's the new leader in it's class and you can expect it to remain in production for another 18 months. D70 if not replaced by Nikon during that time will be considered severely obsolete by lots of folks in the upgrading race. Do take note that the D70 will still take great pictures in 18 months times as it can now. It's all in your mind.

Cheers,


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

Does anyone know if Nikon plans to repl the D70 as there top DSLR camera? A date if anyone knows would be great.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Chiahead,

The latest model is not always the best. Sometimes camera makers experiment with models that have great features but are priced lower, don't completely fit in the class they are supposed to fit, and usually discontinued quickly and theif great features transferred to more expensive models. Such cameras are a great value.

Look for the features you know you will use. Today's cameras rival computers in the abundance of options that you will never use but you will surely pay for :-D.

--Nikolay


----------



## chiahead (Dec 18, 2004)

What I am looking for is a dslr that I can change the lenses if I need to and as far as alot of the rest I dont really know. All I want to do is take great pics of my family and be able to do some close up shots of my aquarium. As far as all the settings I am not that advanced. I have never owned a digital camera yet and I dont want to buy anything that takes those grainy, fake looking pics. I want it to look as good if not better than my current 35mm pics, with the flexibility of digital prints.


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 9, 2004)

The new Rebel 350 is out!


----------



## cousinkenni (Jan 24, 2005)

*D50, d70S & D70->d70S upgrade*

In case you guys haven'y heard........

Nikon is realeaseing 2 new cameras and a free? upgrade for all you D70 users that will get you a couple new "gadgets".

Check out the link"

dpreview

Ken T.

Oh..... sorry for bringing back an old thread!


----------

